# Eldar and space marine quotes



## Soul_Drinkers (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys I am doing a experimental test for a class about the human brain under stress and something I would love to use is a few quotes from the eldar and space marines. I have noticed people who can under stress grasp something such as a quote are able to react better than people who have nothing to grasp. So for my experiment id love to have some students memorize these quotes and use them while under stress and see how they perform. 

particularly eldar saying or rights of calming...focus...ect

for space marines id like invocations of courage or honor... i am extremely thankful for any help given.  thanks guys


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anything worth doing is worth fighting for.

My fear is that I fail.

Only in death does duty end.

Faith without deed is worthless.

_In Mortis es Gloriam._ (I think...)

A few marine quotes off the top of my head. I`ll have to dig deeper for eldar.


----------



## Soul_Drinkers (Jan 27, 2010)

thank you  my fear is that I fail is a great one excellent find.


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

"For those who seek perfection, there can be no rest this side of the grave."

"The difference between heresy and treachery is ignorance."

"Success is commemorated, failure merely remembered."

"Even a man who has nothing can still offer his life."

"The man who has nothing can still have faith."

"It is better to die for the Emperor than live for yourself."

"Brave are they who know everything, yet fear nothing."

"Foolish are those who claim to know everything, yet fear nothing."

"Cowards die in shame."

"Work earns salvation."

Just a few Imperium quotes. More thought for the day kinda quotes...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

^ the first and thirds are great for school


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

"blood For The Blood God!"
"harriers For The Cup!"


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

umm i think dreadnoughts say "even in death i still serve"


my dreads say "I SHOOTING MALAZARS! BLOOD RAGE AAAAARGH"


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

"Victory does not always rest with the big guns: but, if we rest in front of them we shall be lost." - Commander Argentius of the Silver Skulls


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

When there is no other way, the perilous path is the only road to salvation.
-Eldrad Ulthran, Farseer of Ulthwé Craftworld


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

"repent today, for tomorrow you DIE"


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

"I'M IN YOUR MOTHERFUCKING BASE KILLING YOUR MOTHERFUCKING DUDES!"...oh wait thats Samuel Jackson

..."Suffer not the Heretic to live" can go to "Suffer not the Homework to live" xD


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I always found these two pieces to be quite inspirational. Both can get me pumped, and I even had the latter of the two playing on repeat during one of my exams.










Hope that was of some help


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

He who stands with me, shall be my brother


----------



## Soul_Drinkers (Jan 27, 2010)

wow some great finds. I am making a list right now of the best ones.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> "I'M IN YOUR MOTHERFUCKING BASE KILLING YOUR MOTHERFUCKING DUDES!"...oh wait thats Samuel Jackson
> 
> ..."Suffer not the Heretic to live" can go to "Suffer not the Homework to live" xD


LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

Exterminatus... nothing says "FUCK YOU, WORLD" than blowing it up


...oh wait, you want quotes, not motivational posters


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Try here for Eldar quotes.

Try here for Space Marine quotes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos Quotes:

"It is the fate of the weak to die unknown, and the destiny of the strong to rule for eternity. Give me glory, or give me death!"

"I salute you! For though our path has been long and bloody, you have served our Lord with unflinching courage and the honour of true warriors. We have seen many fall today and must remember, even as we die, that our blood too is welcome..."

"The day will not save them. And we own the night."

"Sanity.... is for the weak!"

"Why aren't we killing yet!?"



Thought I'm not entirely sure if these are fitting for your test lol


----------



## Soul_Drinkers (Jan 27, 2010)

The warrior who acts out of honour cannot fail. His duty is honour itself. Even his death - if it is honourable - is a reward and can be no failure, for it has come through duty. Seek honour as you act, therefore, and you will know no fear.

A great find thank u for the space marine quotes section.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm quite fond of:
"The stars themselves once lived and died at our command, yet you still dare to oppose our will."


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

heres a perfect one

Knowledge is Power, guard it well


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For space marines I always liked

"An open mind is like a fortress with its unbarred and unguarded"

For Eldar I always liked Eldrads

"He who sees his own doom can better avoid its path. He who sees the doom of others can deliver it."


----------

